# Denver data speeds



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Is there anyone else in Denver that is getting ungodly slow lte speeds?! Im lucky if I get over 5mbps down and 3mbps up.

I've tried every lte radio and its consistent thru every Rom I've used (bamf forever, soab, cyanogen, and some of the ones I tried early on).

So far I've just lived with it, but with everyone else posting up at least 3-6 times faster speeds than me its getting frustrating!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

Im in the Denver area too and have shit speeds.....at least according to speedtest.net app. Its really irritating


----------



## jw52637 (Aug 21, 2011)

I too am in the Denver metro area and am LUCKY to get 3mbps! Normally I get 1-2 download and 2-3 upload (according to speedtest.net). And yes, I too am frustrated because now all my friends who stuck with T-Mobile are getting easily 3 times faster download speeds than I am:-( what the french toast?


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm in Denver too. 4-5mb. damn
didn't even realize.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

Ive also had crappy speeds, too, but I'm in the NM area.

When I try a speed test on speakeasy's site, I pull anywhere from 15-22mbps. On the Speedtest app, I get lower numbers.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Guess I'm glad I'm not the only one, still pissed on how slow it is. I think tomorrow I'm going to my local store and gunna test the ones in the store and ask wtf is going on.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

"elir41 said:


> Ive also had crappy speeds, too, but I'm in the NM area.
> 
> When I try a speed test on speakeasy's site, I pull anywhere from 15-22mbps. On the Speedtest app, I get lower numbers.


Use speakeasy the speedtest app shows incorrect results. It has been that way since the release of the thunderbolt if I remember correctly.


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> Use speakeasy the speedtest app shows incorrect results. It has been that way since the release of the thunderbolt if I remember correctly.


I think that part of that is due to the server that the speedtest app automatically selects. The server that it picks for me is really slow for some reason. If I manually change the server in the apps my speeds are similar to speakeasy. I know the upload speeds were not reporting right when the thunderbolt first came out, but that seems to be fixed now.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> Use speakeasy the speedtest app shows incorrect results. It has been that way since the release of the thunderbolt if I remember correctly.


I figured it had to be wrong. Browsing seemed a lot faster and I didn't think the speedtest app was accurate.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Still get roughly the same results using speakeasy tho.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

"tbot said:


> Still get roughly the same results using speakeasy tho.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Did you try using different servers? Some of the servers run slow depending on where you are. Don't assume just because it is close to you that it runs the fastest.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

For example, these two tests were taken within a minute of each other. I live in St. Louis (where the first test server is located) , except the Chicago server is way faster.

View attachment 5243


View attachment 5244


Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

I tried all the servers listed in the app, and all the servers on speakeasy. Got a random fluke of 11mbps down and tried it again on the same server right after and it went back down to the 4.5 standard for me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

Just north of Denver I get inconsistent 4G speeds and connectivity. Sometimes I'll have great down/up speeds and others I wont. Also, the 4G/3G hand off is terrible. Especially since here in Denver I seem to always be going from a 4G to 3G area.


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

The only time I've ever gotten over 3mbs is when the thunderbolt was first released.

Just figured that's how it is here.


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

Did you find anything out?


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

**** no...I need to find what happened to my girls from the store that always take care of me...

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## GotMurph84 (Jul 9, 2011)

I live over near the airport and have been wondering the same thing. The speeds are shit compared to other cities I've been to and I travel frequently. I've only ever topped out at 6, and I've had this phone since May. Please let us know what you find out.

Sent by draining my battery.


----------

